# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Book Reviews  The Trooth about Famous Russians

## Leof

the link bellow is one of the best Russian books I have ever read!
That book deserves to be placed in one range with the greatest examples of literature of Nonsense. Its pure and kind humour together with the simple language can be read with pleasure both by Russians and learners!
I hope you will enjoy it!  http://lib.ru/ANEKDOTY/charmes.txt

----------


## Ataklena

Do you think they will understand the context?? About "Зеркало русской революции" and so on?

----------


## Leof

Yes because some of stories' context is simple.

----------


## Ataklena

And what about the famous beauty of Natalia Nikolaevna?? How will they learn about it?

----------


## Leof

You really needn't call one by one every story or character - because some of stories' context is simple.   ::

----------


## Rtyom

:^)

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Leof: Repeat after me: The truth, the truth, the truuuuuuuuuth! 
I tried to read them, and although I understood all the words I didn't get the jokes   ::  I think you need to know quite alot about the Russian writers, poets, etc. and how they write. I only got one joke   ::   
Однажды Федору Михайловичу Достоевскому, царствие  ему  не-
бесное,  исполнилось  150  лет.  Он очень обрадовался и устроил
день рождения. Пришли к нему все писатели, только почему-то все
наголо обритые. У одного Гоголя усы нарисованы. Ну хорошо,  вы-
пили,  закусили, поздравили новорожденного, царствие ему небес-
ное, сели играть в вист. Сдал Лев Толстой - у каждого  по  пять
тузов. Что за черт? Так не бывает. "Сдай-ка, брат Пушкин, лучше
ты".  "Я,  - говорит, - пожалуйста, сдам". И сдал. У каждого по
шесть тузов и по две пиковые дамы. Ну и  дела...  "Сдай-ка  ты,
брат Гоголь". Гоголь сдал... Ну, знаете... Даже и нехорошо ска-
зать... Как-то получилось так... Нет, право, лучше не надо.   ::   ::   
But that is only because I am reading "иертвые души" по-русски   ::

----------


## Leof

I wrote Trooth because it's not the Truth, the stories are untrue you see?  ::   
Well, I thought it could help to know about Russian famous writers. :P  
I like this one very much too!  ::

----------


## challenger

> I wrote Trooth because it's not the Truth, the stories are untrue you see?

 That doesn't make any sense...   ::

----------


## Leof

Why, what did you mean?  ::

----------


## basurero

> I wrote Trooth because it's not the Truth, the stories are untrue you see?

 Я тебя понимаю, Лев.   ::

----------


## BabaYaga

> I wrote Trooth because it's not the Truth, the stories are untrue you see?

 You mean.... they're untroo...... ?    ::

----------


## Leof

Yes!...in a _wai_  ::  
God's Fish bless everyone who understood me!

----------


## BabaYaga

> Yes!...in a _wai_

   ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

Обожаю Хармса! Из "окололитературных" рассказиков люблю про Пушкина и про Толстого. 
"Лев  Толстой очень любил детей, и все ему было мало. Приве-
дет полную комнату, шагу ступить негде, а он все кричит:  "Еще!
Еще!" 
"Пушкин любил кидаться камнями. Как увидит камни, так и начнет ими кидаться. Иногда так разойдется, что стоит весь красный, руками машет, камнями кидается, просто ужас!" 
"У Пушкина было четыре сына, и все идиоты. Один не умел даже сидеть на стуле и всё время падал. Пушкин-то и сам довольно плохо сидел на стуле. Бывало, сплошная умора: сидят они за столом; на одном конце Пушкин всё время падает со стула, а на другом конце -- его сын. Просто хоть святых вон выноси!"  
Кому не смешно, продолжайте читать. Анекдоте на сороковом или начнете смеяться, или... +.   ::

----------


## Leof

Хармсу - ДА!

----------


## jimita

спасобо Леб.  
~жанет~

----------


## Leof

Спасибо за что, Жанет?
Вобщем-то, не за что, но, пожалуйста! 
Лев - это моё имя.

----------

